# headed for emergency room, please



## Denise1952 (Jul 7, 2014)

pray, I say I don't believe in god but I am scared. My doc is not in town, my cardio, and so an unknown cardio may have to do the surgery, not hard surgery, just still scared.  I'll tty all later, denise


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 7, 2014)

nwlady said:


> pray, I say I don't believe in god but I am scared. My doc is not in town, my cardio, and so an unknown cardio may have to do the surgery, not hard surgery, just still scared.  I'll tty all later, denise



What is happening with your heart, Denise ?? I am saying prayers for you right now. Is this an unscheduled surgery ? It must be, since your cardiologist is out of town.   These things are scary, and I know how you must be feeling. 
I will be keeping you in my prayers, and hope all goes well, and you are back home soon. Let us know when you can how you are doing.   <<<<HUGS>>>


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2014)

Denis what's wrong?? what surgery?...you sound in a real panic sweetieraying:


----------



## Selena (Jul 7, 2014)

Praying for you Denise!!  Is this the surgery you mentioned or an emergency?

Hugs!


----------



## Harvatt (Jul 7, 2014)

*Medical Attention of some kind nwlady*

Denise ,  being out of touch with the Forum for some time obviously I am not aware of your problem but am very
conscious of what must be going on as I have had or got something similar and my thoughts are very much with you .
Please may everything go smoothly with you and you come through it without a hitch .
God Bless you Denise and please accept my kindest thoughts .     
Terry .   from England .


----------



## Raven (Jul 7, 2014)

Praying for you Denise and I do believe in a higher power.
Sending caring thoughts; may all go well for you.
Hugs


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2014)

My thoughts and prayers are with you my friend, hugs. :rose:


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2014)

Please let us know ASAP what's going on. We're all thinking of you and hoping that all turns out well.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh no,Denise! Praying everything goes OK! Please keep us posted as soon as you`re able!


----------



## Mirabilis (Jul 7, 2014)

I hope it goes smoothly Denise and please keep us posted!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh, my! Hoping all goes well and you're back with us in...well...two shakes of a lamb's tail? In a trice? Quickly, anyway.


----------



## Selena (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm friends with Denise on Facebook and her older sister has posted that she will update Denise's status, so far haven't heard anything and I just checked.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 7, 2014)

Selena said:


> I'm friends with Denise on Facebook and her older sister has posted that she will update Denise's status, so far haven't heard anything and I just checked.



Oh good,Selena! Glad we have a way of knowing what`s happening or at least that she`s OK!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you Selena, hopefully you'll hear something very soon.


----------



## Mike (Jul 7, 2014)

I hope that everything went well for you Nwlady.

Mike.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks Selena, prayers and patience are the order of the day I guess.


----------



## Bettyann (Jul 7, 2014)

Sending healing light to surround you, Denise. With so much love surrounding you, you will be fine!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2014)

Hoping all goes well... prayers sent for you!


----------



## Ina (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks Selena, please ask Denise's sister to convey all our prayers.raying:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 7, 2014)

Selena, it is so good that you can check with Denise's sister and let us all know how she is doing.  It turns out that Denise's family and my family are from the same little north Idaho town .  What a shock when we discovered that, and at first we thought we might even turn out to be related, but we are probably not. However, I think that it is quite likely that her family and mine probably at least knew each other since it was a very small community.  
She was going to research and give me more information about who she might be related to , so we can find out more of how our history fits together. I did find a grave marker with the same name as her father, so I am guessing that would either have been a father or grandfather possibly.  
Anyway, Denise is special to me, and I am praying for her, and hoping for some good news from you soon, Selena.



HappyFlowerLady


----------



## MrJim (Jul 7, 2014)

Best wishes for a successful operation & a speedy recovery nwlady!!!!


----------



## zuzu (Jul 8, 2014)

*Get well soon*



nwlady said:


> pray, I say I don't believe in god but I am scared. My doc is not in town, my cardio, and so an unknown cardio may have to do the surgery, not hard surgery, just still scared.  I'll tty all later, denise



nwlady

Sending you one of my petals...I _know _you're going to be ok.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2014)

Best wishes Denise .. wishing you a short hospital stay and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Selena (Jul 8, 2014)

I just saw an update on Facebook and she is doing well, has a private room.

I PM'd her sister on there to ask if it's okay with Denise if I say what is going on, don't want everyone speculating.

They both thank everyone for the Prayers and best wishes.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks Selena...knowing Denise, maybe we should pray for the doctors as well.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Good to hear Denise is doing well.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 8, 2014)

Good to hear she`s doing OK. Will be happy to see her back here!


----------



## taffboy (Jul 8, 2014)

I am sure everything thing will be fine .Our best wishes for you from Wales.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm not curious as to what is ailing her but I do want to wish her speedy recovery.  She lights up the forum and is such a good contributor that she is missed already.


----------



## Pam (Jul 8, 2014)

Best wishes, Denise.


----------



## Harvatt (Jul 8, 2014)

I feel honoured Christine to  have been accepted into Denise's Forum friends circle even though in England I am 4000 miles away , it was nice that you have actually spoken by phone to her for all  you yourself are some 500 miles away and in a different State. It is also nice that you are in touch with her sister when in effect you are really just Forum contacts . It does show the kind of people that take part in this particular Forum - so friendly  and so kind of them to be offering their prayers so readily . I do not know you all yet by a long way and am looking forward to meeting up with everyone  --  always assuming you will have me of course  ! !    So when of course you happen to next put a word to her  , please give her my best wishes and hope for a speedy recovery . And you Christine take care of yourself as well ,     Regards to all   Terry .


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> I'm not curious as to what is ailing her but I do want to wish her speedy recovery.  She lights up the forum and is such a good contributor that she is missed already.



awww what a lovely thing to say and I agree!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 8, 2014)

Selena, do you know how long before they spring her?


----------



## Selena (Jul 8, 2014)

Not yet, she is still there.  It all depends on some tests they are doing.

EDIT...

just looked and had this message from her sister....

OMG C... Denise said to tell you to post this on sf.. Said she isn't getting the attention she wants so she is going to run naked down the halls screaming her head off.. LOLLll
There is so much "hurry up and wait" in these hospitals.. 

At at least she's in good spirits!!


----------



## Raven (Jul 8, 2014)

Thinking of Denise and wishing her a speedy recovery.

:flowers:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks Selena, good to hear that Denise is doing okay and in good spirits.  Looking forward to hearing from her. :love_heart:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 8, 2014)

Not getting the attention she WANTS? I'm going to just sit on my hands or pretend my keyboard is frozen or something.


----------



## Selena (Jul 8, 2014)

LOl, that is what she said...she is getting restless and nobody is telling her anything.

EDIT.....I just logged back in to let you know that they are doing surgery at 7:00 AM tomorrow morning and she loves her new DR., So that is good!

She is getting her pacemaker replaced as far as I understood.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Jul 8, 2014)

She'll be fine, with all of us pulling for her, and all the prayers and blessing this forum, and her family are sending her she won't feel so alone and scared tomorrow morning. And that is a very important tool to be had. raying:


----------



## Misty (Jul 8, 2014)

Prayers being said for Denise for a successful surgery tomorrow, and a quick recovery. She is missed.


----------



## LogicsHere (Jul 9, 2014)

My mother just recently had her Pacemaker repaired as one of the leads had come loose (how that happened is anyone's guess). Surgery takes about 2 hours and basically is done on an outpatient basis. Best wishes to Denise.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 9, 2014)

I have just sacrificed several of my largest sea monkeys to appease the Pacemaker gods, so I'm sure Denise will be doing fine today after the operation.


----------



## nan (Jul 9, 2014)

Dear Denise, I am thinking of you and hope you will soon be well,and back here keeping us cheered up.Hugs


----------



## Selena (Jul 10, 2014)

Just found out she will be home this afternoon and I'm sure she will be on here telling you herself what happened!


----------



## Ina (Jul 10, 2014)

Great to hear, I'm sure Denise will have some funny stories to tell us all. Let's give her some time to get over some soreness, and recharge her funny bone. I don't know what kind of surgery she had, but I do know they all take a some time to recoup.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 10, 2014)

So good to hear she is okay. Miss chatting with her.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 10, 2014)

Selena, that is great news !  I am glad she is doing well enough that they will let her come home.  Thank you for being a great friend to her, and keeping us all posted on how Denise is doing.


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 10, 2014)

Selena, 

Thank you my sweet, lil buddy, can't tell you how grateful I am you kept folks posted as best you could, through Facebook and my sister who was posting there.  I am home, and just sore, and zonked.  I will be better tomorrow, and let you all know some of the funny things that happened, as well as the wonderful things.  Although I find the most wonderful was the well wishes, and Selena, and my sister keeping folks up to date.  I couldn't have done it, even if I'd had my laptop.  Your thoughts, prayers, and just kindness got me through, and I wouldn't have known you were all pulling for me if it weren't for Selena and my sis, HUGE hugs and many thanks, Denise PS I will be back tomorrow :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2014)

Glad to see you again Denise, and know that you're back home.


----------



## Ina (Jul 10, 2014)

Welcome home Denise, When does the party start? :wave:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 10, 2014)

... does this mean I can stop sacrificing my sea monkeys? 

I hope so - it's getting pretty salty in here.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 10, 2014)

So happy to see you`re home and on the road to recovery! Now get some rest!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 10, 2014)

:bighug:Welcome back.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome back Denise!  Glad to see you're okay and I hope to read about your adventures soon


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi, yes, I'm up and around, it's not like anything major, but just a thing where my sholder gets a small incision to put the little pacemaker in.  They did string new wires, but kind of weird because old ones can't come out.  If they did have to take them out for any reason, harder surgery.  I am not afraid, just grateful, especially to all you folks for being here for me. I'll be in and out, can type fine, even going to take a walk today, not a hike yet, said I can't but arms to sore anyway, and stupid if I fall or something, hugs to all of you, love you all, I mean that word gets overused I know but I have a "love" for you for sure, denise

Thanks again my selena, she went to facebook to keep up on my sisters posts and then she'd come here to share with you guys, I appreciate it so much as my sis had her hands full on FB, and has a hard time figuring out how to post there too.


----------



## taffboy (Jul 11, 2014)

Glad to here you are better.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 11, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> ... does this mean I can stop sacrificing my sea monkeys?
> 
> I hope so - it's getting pretty salty in here.



You "are" a sea-monkey, LOL!  But you are my favorite of favorite Sea Monkeys  Now stop that, I'm fine and we do not want our Sea Monkeys to become extinct!  You will need them for further sacrifices for others in need hugs Phil, Denise


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2014)

Good to have you back.


----------



## Ina (Jul 11, 2014)

Good to see you back Denise, we have all missed you. Sending kudoes your way the help speed up your healing process.:flowers::woohoo1:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 11, 2014)

Denise, I am so glad that the surgery went okay, and it is great that you are back home and up and about so soon. Take care, and keep getting better.


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 11, 2014)

Ina said:


> Welcome home Denise, When does the party start? :wave:



Actually, it started in the hospital, had some real laughs, tell you all a bit later denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 11, 2014)

nwlady said:


> You "are" a sea-monkey, LOL!  But you are my favorite of favorite Sea Monkeys  Now stop that, I'm fine and we do not want our Sea Monkeys to become extinct!  You will need them for further sacrifices for others in need hugs Phil, Denise



My remaining sea monkeys thank you, and are celebrating your return by vigorously repopulating themselves.

Hugs back atcha'.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 11, 2014)

Well I'm glad to hear it, I mean it's way better then some "human" ways of celebrating All this time I thought they were just over-sexed, but now I know they are celebratinglayful:  I always learn such interesting stuff from you Phil  Wtg teach!!


----------



## zuzu (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome back from me too nwlady!!!   zuzu


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you zuzu!  Hope you are enjoying the forum Can be way fun Denise


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2014)

yeeeahhhh welcome back Denise, so glad to see you posting again. Hope you're fully well very soon... :beerandwhistle:


----------



## bulgyone (Jul 12, 2014)

Welcome back Denise, glad your ok, from a newbie


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> yeeeahhhh welcome back Denise, so glad to see you posting again. Hope you're fully well very soon... :beerandwhistle:



Every day a little, less sore, so yep, doin good  Best part is, I have another 10 or more years now before I have to have this done again  Ty Dolly!!



bulgyone said:


> Welcome back Denise, glad your ok, from a newbie



Ty Bulgyone!!  I am glad to be getting up easier each day, lol I missed being here, well, I guess I was kind of think about other stuff, but it is sure good to be here and not with just a boring tv, lol!!


----------



## dollie (Dec 6, 2017)

prayers being sent your way denise for a speedy recovery


----------

